
Quibi Launched at the Wrong Time - coconido
https://medium.com/@nicolos/quibi-launched-at-the-wrong-time-f618d0012b36
======
samizdis
Has anyone tried Quibi and is willing to offer opinions/comments on the
content?

I am in the UK so haven't tried. All I've seen review-wise is a particularly
waspish piece in The Guardian:

[https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2020/apr/06/quibi-s...](https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2020/apr/06/quibi-streaming-review-short-form-tv)

I'd welcome something more nuanced - unless it really is that terrible.

~~~
majikbearodaktl
The interface is intuitive enough and I must admit that the series "Most
Dangerous Game" is so far engaging (only 2 episodes in, but I am invested).
Without spoilers, Christopher Waltz gave an engaging enough performance for
his role in the first episode. But the short timeline is what is really going
to hinder a lot of the series on Quibi, and it will be almost entirely
depending on the show-runner.

If they are going to stick with this approach they are going to have to rely
heavily on "showing" not "telling", which can really make details explode
throughout the story or alternatively, reveal how shallow the content really
is. I think it's too early to write it off completely, the niche will still be
there when the world resumes turning, but they will need more engaging content
to be successful. I think there is a chance to explore low cost/high talent
sources, maybe find some diamonds in the rough. Or even just the right person
who maybe doesn't excel with a 45-90 minute run-time but can blow 15-20 minute
sessions out of the water.

~~~
samizdis
Thank you for that. More helpful than the acerbic review.

